# Failed the NREMT-B for the second time!



## rob463mx (Mar 5, 2008)

I dont know what the deal is! I passed my class and test with flying colors..then i cant even pass the reg! I bought a Kaplan study guide hoping that would help me and keep my mind fresh. But the second time around i felt more confident, and still failed! Any input? Books i can get to aide me along?

Thank You,

Rob


----------



## Diver911 (Mar 6, 2008)

Keep your head up!  

I used two different test books, plus the practice tests my program gave me.  Take them as often as you can.  One of my instructors gave me some great advice and I pass it on as often as I can.  There will be more than one correct answer and your job is to pick the most correct one.  Remember your ABCs, filter out all of the fluff that is in the question.  Figure out where they drop you in the scenario and remember your ABCs again.  AIRWAY, always check AIRWAY!  Treat it like a math equation, pull what you need and fill in the equation!

Keep your head up and next time try to be over prepared!! 

My 0.2


----------



## sdadam (Mar 6, 2008)

Diver911 has got it:

(I'm an EMT-B instructor in San Diego, this is what I tell all my students)

There are always two correct answers to the questions, and two you can throw out right away.

First identify the two plausible answers, then ask yourself which one has to do with airway, if neither do move on to breathing, then circulation. This seems to work pretty well.

To be honest I'm studying for the paramedic reg. right now and I say that to myself every time I come across a question without an obvious answer, and I'm burning through the test prep books I bought. 

Seems simple but I swear it works, at least for me.


----------



## rob463mx (Mar 6, 2008)

its funny because i blew through my kaplan study guide..had no problems..then i walk into my exam and i sit down and see questions that ive never seen before and almost like i hit a wall, and not know how to handle it. The NREMT is tricky..they through all these big words and different types of medications in there to throw you off! I guess ill wait to see what my strengths were this time and go from there. 

Thanks for all your input guys,

Rob


----------



## Diver911 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah its tricky.. Try to get other books and see as many different questions as possible.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 6, 2008)

rob463mx said:


> The NREMT is tricky..they through all these big words and different types of medications in there to throw you off!
> Rob



Not to sound like an arse, but this is one of the reasons I highly suggest accredited schools and to be at a collegiate level. It is essential that students not only receive adequate education but to be able to have a good solid knowledge base. 

Not picking on one individual but have been reading many posts and of course hearing about it from different students. This is why I tell my students all the background education is essential anymore. Separate courses such as medical terminology, and detailed anatomy & physiology, etc. is essential to "round out" an individual, more than just "street medicine". 

There should not be many words or even medications (which can be tested upon) that a Paramedic student should not be aware of. If there is this would be a good "give away", of being a distractor answer.  

I am assisting some co-workers that is having the same problems. Unfortunately, their course work was not demanding enough, and now they are paying the consequences. Truthfully, most are really great medics (as per street medics goes) but have difficulty on the science portion, which is now the "make you or break you" portion. 

I suggest reviewing not only the NREMT review type, but medical terminology (especially prefixes and suffixes). If one truly can master it, one will understand A & P better and as well improve their knowledge just by understanding the word. 

I wish all the best of luck on their tests, 

R/r 911


----------



## rob463mx (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with you Ridryder. Thank you for your input.


----------



## EMTryan (Mar 7, 2008)

sdadam said:


> Diver911 has got it:
> 
> (I'm an EMT-B instructor in San Diego, this is what I tell all my students)
> 
> ...



This is such good advice!! You really need good study skills and a strong knowledge base to do well on the test. My recommendation is to study as much as you can and read as many NREMT test books as you can (from what I have heard the Kaplan book is not the best by far). Get as much exposure with the exam as you can. Read the posts on this forum, there is some really good advice here. I was suprised when one of the questions that was discussed on this forum actually showed up on my test.

Keep studying and give it a try again.B)


----------



## roxychick (Mar 7, 2008)

rob463mx said:


> its funny because i blew through my kaplan study guide..had no problems..then i walk into my exam and i sit down and see questions that ive never seen before and almost like i hit a wall, and not know how to handle it. The NREMT is tricky..they through all these big words and different types of medications in there to throw you off! I guess ill wait to see what my strengths were this time and go from there.
> 
> Thanks for all your input guys,
> 
> Rob



I find that the Kaplan book doesn't really help you at all. It's too easy! What I used is the EMT-Basic Review Manual for National Certification. The questions there are very similar to the ones that I got on my test. Also try checking out this website: http://www.prenhall.com/emtachieve/

One of the first thing I did was to study the medical terms and made notecards for them. I made sure that I understood it rather than just memorizing the definition for it. In my case, I'm a visual learner so I did everything I could to visualize everything...I even made a little dance. lol You should have seen me during the test.


----------



## rob463mx (Mar 7, 2008)

you know whats funny about that kaplan book. IT IS too easy..maybe thats why i blew through it..ill go out now and pick up that national certification book and see how it goes in 14 days!

Thanks Again,

Rob


----------



## Diver911 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good luck and don’t forget to familiarize your self with medical terminology & some medications as RidRyder911 said.. This will only help you and not just for the test.  Something you will use in the future as well.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 8, 2008)

To assist you in your studies, know this:

If you know the "why", you will also know the "what" and the "how".

It's based off of some philosophical theroum (sp?) that actually has premise (sp?).  It means, if you understand why you do something in a certain situation and/or in a certain way, then you will also understand what that thing is and how to do it and to do it correctly.

Also, the NREMT cannot ask for information that is not there.  What a lot of students end up doing is overthinking the questions, and end up psyching themselves out.  Relax.  Breathe.  The answer is there.  The test is "do"-able.  If it weren't, they wouldn't be allowed to "do" it.

Good luck.


----------



## tgpii (Mar 9, 2008)

*I am a medic in the Army National Guard.  I am a combat medic.  Part of the training*

I am a medic in the Army National Guard.  I am a combat medic.  Part of the training is we are an EMT-B.  I took the test twice.  Both times the test was really different.  First time I did not understand the questions, second time I  found the test easy.  The army gave us test that they clam were question on the exam.  That was not true. Don't worry it may take a few times.  In the army you get 3 times then they make you find a new MOS.  



rob463mx said:


> I dont know what the deal is! I passed my class and test with flying colors..then i cant even pass the reg! I bought a Kaplan study guide hoping that would help me and keep my mind fresh. But the second time around i felt more confident, and still failed! Any input? Books i can get to aide me along?
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Rob


----------



## jones4ms (Mar 10, 2008)

*practicals*

wrong forum


----------

